# Windows Vista 64 trial?



## ShadowFold (Feb 19, 2008)

Is there anyway to trial Vista 64bit legally?


----------



## beyond_amusia (Feb 19, 2008)

I think you can install Vista without a serial and do it that way, but you won't have all the pretty Aero graphics.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 19, 2008)

beyond_amusia said:


> I think you can install Vista without a serial and do it that way, but you won't have all the pretty Aero graphics.



^ i did this. you install without a key and it gives you 30 days to trial the OS before needing to insert the key.


----------



## Water Drop (Feb 19, 2008)

You do get Aero and all features for the first 30 days.  After 30 days you gotta enter a legit Serial key or it will nag you.  Pre-SP1 it doesn't nag you, it just doesnt even let you login at all.   After SP1, there is no "killsiwtch"


----------



## Mussels (Feb 19, 2008)

Water Drop said:


> You do get Aero and all features for the first 30 days.  After 30 days you gotta enter a legit Serial key or it will nag you.  Pre-SP1 it doesn't nag you, it just doesnt even let you login at all.   After SP1, there is no "killsiwtch"



i'm downloading SP1 now, so i wasnt aware of that.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 19, 2008)

Where do I download the trial then? I want to try out Home Premium.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 19, 2008)

Grr I cant find anything on google


----------



## ShadowXP (Feb 19, 2008)

As far as I know, there's no downloadable trial of Vista unless you're a Technet-subscriber. My advice would be to borrow a friend's DVD and install from that.

There's also the question of why 64bit unless you have more than 4gb or RAM.


----------



## ShadowXP (Feb 19, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i'm downloading SP1 now, so i wasnt aware of that.



The Release-candidate or the RTM?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 19, 2008)

yeah you cant DOWNLOAD a trial.

You need to use someone elses DVD, or download a 'pirated' copy of the DVD. This can be illegal depending where you live.

Oh as for why x64 - because its faster, more stable, more future proof, and 64 is a way cooler number than 86.


----------



## ShadowXP (Feb 19, 2008)

Mussels said:


> Oh as for why x64 - because its faster, more stable, more future proof, and 64 is a way cooler number than 86.



I still hold that going 64-bit won't do you much good since most of the software today still is 32-bit, plus the added hassle that 64bit-drivers often bring, but then again, that's my own opinion 

As for comparisons about stability: Well, been running x86 since RTM without any issues what so ever. Have had two BSOD's, but that came from me being stupid and removed a disk while the system was running (I'll be the one in the corner wearing the idiot-hat )


----------



## Mussels (Feb 19, 2008)

ShadowXP said:


> I still hold that going 64-bit won't do you much good since most of the software today still is 32-bit, plus the added hassle that 64bit-drivers often bring, but then again, that's my own opinion
> 
> As for comparisons about stability: Well, been running x86 since RTM without any issues what so ever. Have had two BSOD's, but that came from me being stupid and removed a disk while the system was running (I'll be the one in the corner wearing the idiot-hat )



The stability comes from drivers. x64 requires signed drivers, so you cant - even accidentally - install dodgy drivers.

Its more overall slight improvements than a few drastic ones.


----------



## ShadowXP (Feb 19, 2008)

Hmm...sounds like it's time to hit Technet and use the subscription  Have a few comps here at work that I could use to test x64 with. Just have to finish these damn useraccounts....


----------

